# Good Website



## WesternSaw (Jul 19, 2010)

You fellas that are into cars and bikes might want to check out this site!Seems like some good information on all kinds of things related to autos.
I signed up myself.
Lawrence
http://www.garagejournal.com/


----------



## WesternSaw (Jul 19, 2010)

Anyone check it out yet? Would like to know what you thought of it?I was hoping our Tool Forum Thread could evolve into something like the one they have on G.J.
Lawrence


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jul 19, 2010)

There's some weird and cool stuff on that site!


----------



## WesternSaw (Jul 19, 2010)

*BlueRidgeMark*

Thanks Mark! Certainly some boy's on there that are into their garages!
Lawrence


----------



## dellwas (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup, passed this on to someone here the other day, maybe you? My former trade was Motorcycle/Small Engine, and I've been a member there for sometime.

Couple of more that others might find interesting, particularily if you're into mechanic stuff. I also have quite a few links for forums on Ford trucks, particularily diesels. Anyone wants them, let me know....

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/

http://weldingweb.com/



petesoldsaw said:


> You fellas that are into cars and bikes might want to check out this site!Seems like some good information on all kinds of things related to autos.
> I signed up myself.
> Lawrence
> http://www.garagejournal.com/


----------

